# Your First Skyscraper



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Who remembers the first skyscraper, or even high-rise that they saw? 

Was it the defining moment that got you interested in skyscrapers?

Mine is this building in Hamilton, NZ. I was probably about 4 years old and thought it was just amazing.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

For me it's that long building in toulouse, it's not a skyscraper but my grand mother used to live on the 15th floor and I loved the view of the city and looking down :cheers:


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

My first skyscraper (s) (I was about six/seven years old -1987-1988)
Marriot Hotel and Elektrim Tower (oxford Tower) in Warsaw


----------



## Skyscraperologist (Aug 18, 2008)

This is a cool thread.

The first skyscraper I distinctly remember seeing was the Harbour Centre in Vancouver, Canada. I was 4 years old and it was probably the tallest building I had ever seen at that time.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

First skyscrapers i remember were the World Trade Centers when i was youngin going to see family in New York


----------



## jonovision (Dec 16, 2003)

The Maritime Centre in Halifax Nova Scotia is probably my first. My dad used to work ont he 13th floor when I was little.









source - wikipedia


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

My very first highrise came to be Cosmos Hotel in Moscow:









by *joda317*


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

TV Tower in Berlin  ( 368m )...i was 3 years old.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

I didn't see it in real life but pictures of WTC NYC were enough to fall in love:lol:. My brother wanted to build it with lego but it turned out to be too expensive.


----------



## dfrench8456 (Jul 8, 2008)

The first time i was intersted was the first time i drove through Hartford the buildings just amazed me.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

How can I forget it! It was the building of the ministry of foreign affairs in Ankara. My mom worked there and on the top of the building there was a restaurant without walls just glass so that I had a panorama view on the city! I went so often so this restaurant and bought something to eat just in order to be on th top of the buildings! I was 7-8.











My second love was the student dormitory in Ankara. It is just about 90m but it looked so tall for me back then. It was on the way from school to my home and everyday there was traffic jam so that the school bus stood in front of it for several minutes and I tried to count the floors. I always asked if it was higher than the building of foreign ministy.


----------



## mundus (Jan 2, 2009)

interesting thread. here's my story, i live in a small town in the phils. first time i went to Manila, the capital, there were tall buildings everywhere and my face was literally stuck on the car window. the final blow was when we went to Hong Kong. :nuts: ive been dreaming and drawing tall buildings ever since. :lol:


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

My story starts when I was 6 years old...A 57 meters tall church was constructed and the crane was lifting the roof with the cross up...And I was so impressed with that huge crane and that big piece of building up there...And from then I'm in love with the architecture and buildings and cranes, etc...Now I'm on the way to become an architect...


----------



## Oh?! (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess it was this one in Hengelo, The Netherlands:










or this one in Enschede, The Netherlands:


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## Alx-D (Oct 21, 2008)

When I was growing up this was the only real tower around. It's no longer the tallest building in the city but it's still an icon.

Skylon Tower:


----------



## fa21de (Nov 22, 2008)

In 1997, I didn't care much about skyscrapers untill I saw the Transamerica Pyramid in SF.


----------



## THT-United (Nov 26, 2003)

The Menara Maybank in Kuala Lumpur has been one of my favorite skyscrapers, since I watched it grow from the construction phase until completion in 1988 (I was only nine years old at the time!)...


----------



## Ro-E (Dec 29, 2008)

My first hi rise experience was the Haifa university tower. its about 40 stories high, but its also on top of the Carmel ridge, about 400 meters above the sea.
beautiful view. Must remember to go there and do some panoramic shots of Israel.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

My first was when I lived in London and saw Tower 42, when I was only 3.


----------



## pimvdh (Jan 11, 2006)

I got interested at the age of 8,9 years old when a saw the empire state building and Chrysler building for the first time on a old picture. When I saw rotterdam for the first time I was amazed be all the buildings aswell. The real first skyscraper was Tour Montparnasse in paris.


----------



## johnyttluzany (Apr 11, 2009)

This is slovak bank ( NBS )


----------



## leetroy (Jul 8, 2008)

The first skyscraper that made me fall in love with skyscrapers is the NBC Bank tower in Jeddah Saudi Arabia when i was around 8 -9


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

The first tower I really knew about was One Moody Plaza in Galveston, Texas at 109m (Once was the tallest building there). I always use to look out the kitchen window at the age of 8, and the building would stare at me a lot lol. My grandparents in Houston say that I would point at the buildings there when I was 5 and 4, I don't remember though. Im 14 now


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

Mine were these twin towers, in my homecity, Tijuana...










The word in Spanish for skyscraper is _rascacielos_, and i always liked its spanish literal meaning... I also remember asking my dad if those were skyscrapers, but he used to say they weren't tall enough... the left one is 22 floors, the right 28 floors.


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*THIS (below) 20-story " savings tower ", completed in 1969, in Downtown Peoria IL (USA)....*I didn't really pay it attention until I was about 10 years old.... several decades ago.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

My First one, back in the early 80's, when I was, very, very young, I remember specially its centennial year in 1989 (I was 10/11).	

*Colorful Tour Eiffel*








































"copyright Tour Eiffel - illuminations Pierre Bideau"



The second one (but I didn't really like it, as every Parisians)

*Tour Maine-Montparnasse*


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> (but I didn't really like it, as every Parisians)


What gives you the right to speak on behalf of all parisians?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Alvar Lavague said:


> What gives you the right to speak on behalf of all parisians?


OK !

Like *many* Parisians...................................

Do you like it ? It's one of the loneliest skyscrapers in the World and maybe the biggest mistake of the 70's in Paris, that's the reason why Parisians don't want skyscrapers anymore inside the city of Paris !

Some of us are waiting for its demolition !!


----------



## Nielsie (Apr 12, 2008)

This building is my first. saw it when I was 8 and when I needed to get to high school(close by), I see it every day.


----------



## Penhorn (Mar 28, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> OK !
> 
> Like *many* Parisians...................................
> 
> ...


I like it..


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Penhorn said:


> I like it..


OK, but it needs to change its colour ! And Paris municipality have to allow others skyscrapers next to it, because this Tower is so lonely......


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

I remember it distinctly. I was with my father, we were walking down a street in, perhaps, 1992, and were discussing cobblestones. I was inquiring as to when they were laid down there, because they looked old. Then, I noticed this brand new bank, which was just 8 or so floors high, but it looked quite tall and modern to me, this was in old city center of Kyiv. 

That was the marking point of my interest in modern highrises and city history. I was about 6 years old. 

Another marking point was a picture of a skyline of Toronto in an album that my parents bought me. I was enthralled by it.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

I grew up in New Jersey and frequently visited my grandparents in New York City. I always looked for the Chrysler Building as we approached Manhattan, but I often got it confused with the Empire State Building as a child. The Twin Towers were also under construction at the time and I remember getting excited about seeing their progress.


----------



## Twix (Feb 23, 2009)

I grew up in Heerlen (The Netherlands). The first skyscraper I have ever saw was the World Trade Center on television when they were attacked and collapsed.


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

La Tour Bretagne, in Nantes, France.
144 m and 32 floors.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Twix said:


> I grew up in Heerlen (The Netherlands). The first skyscraper I have ever saw was the World Trade Center on television when they were attacked and collapsed.


that's not a very nice introduction


----------



## Raynits (Jan 10, 2009)

I grew up seeing this highrise in my city

Parque do Sol








picture posted by perci.ucs


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

First time I saw the highrise stuff:

Relatively close:
Provinciehuis North Brabant in Den Bosch - 105m









Delftse Poort of Nationale Nederlanden in Rotterdam - 151m 









Rembrandttoren Amsterdam - 150m


----------

